# Help! MES 40 Reading 273* when Turned on So Won't Heat



## Jason Gindhart (Apr 1, 2018)

I have an MES 40 I got new in October. I've used it 3 times since without issue. I store it indoors with the cover on. I rolled it out this morning to start smoking a ham for Easter. When I turned it on the display read 273* despite it being 37* outside. Since its reading a false 273* the heating element won't engage. I tried unplugging and plugging it back in a few times with no success. I cleaned off the little heat probe on the back with little effect. I was watching the temp on my phone it it dropped to 110* so I went out side and the red Heating light was on. Then after a few minutes the temp climbed rapidly to 266*. The heating element is staying on since I have it set at 275* but its reading a constant 255* right now. 

Any ideas??

To say I'm highly disappointed with the $500 smoker is an understatement. 

TIA


----------



## cropharvester (Apr 1, 2018)

I don't think that's a normal problem,Ours has worked flawlessly for 1-1/2 years dozens of smokes.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 1, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your MES not working, but like crop said I don't think it's a normal issue. Anytime you use electronic's there's always a possibility of something not working correctly. The worst part about it is it always seems to happen when you need it the most. At least you can cook your ham in the oven fairly quickly. 

Chris


----------



## cmayna (Apr 1, 2018)

Jason,
Sorry to hear about this.  Is yours still under warranty?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 2, 2018)

I would call MB customer service, they are usually very helpful.
Al


----------



## dr k (Apr 2, 2018)

You have a one year warranty even if the manual says 90 days.  Call MB.


----------



## tallbm (Apr 3, 2018)

Jason Gindhart said:


> I have an MES 40 I got new in October. I've used it 3 times since without issue. I store it indoors with the cover on. I rolled it out this morning to start smoking a ham for Easter. When I turned it on the display read 273* despite it being 37* outside. Since its reading a false 273* the heating element won't engage. I tried unplugging and plugging it back in a few times with no success. I cleaned off the little heat probe on the back with little effect. I was watching the temp on my phone it it dropped to 110* so I went out side and the red Heating light was on. Then after a few minutes the temp climbed rapidly to 266*. The heating element is staying on since I have it set at 275* but its reading a constant 255* right now.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> ...



Hi there and welcome!

It sounds like either the smoker probe, top mounted controller, or hidden circuit board (bottom of smoker) is faulty.
If MB doesn't give you the proper parts to fix it you can always do a rewire job and use an Auber plug and play PID to provide very very very tight (and good) control over your smoker.  At that point you would be able to keep it going through anything less than a tornado crushing it lol.

Do you still have any of the old MES smokers that died on you?  You can experiment on one of those.
Masterbuilt's body construction is pretty solid, other than some plastic pieces that may crack or chip.  The real problem points are the electronics and the cheap electrical connectors they use.
With the rewire and a 3rd party controller you fix all of that stuff and it becomes such a simple device you can keep it maintained and running better then it ever had for a long long time :)

You can read a little more about the simple rewire and use of a PID controller here:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mes-rewire-simple-guide-no-back-removal-needed.267069/

I hope this info helps and I hope you get back up and running :)


----------



## Jason Gindhart (Apr 3, 2018)

On Sunday, after about 45 minutes of messing with it I was finally able to get the MES 40 up to temp.

I just got off the phone with MB, he said it sounds like the circuit board. He got my name and address and said a new circuit board will ship today. Can't really beat that. I'll update after the install.


----------



## Jason Gindhart (Apr 14, 2018)

So after waiting 10 days, I finally got the Main Control Board in the mail. That is way to long to have to wait for a part that ships state side, especially since I explained to them I had over $220 worth of salmon brined ready to smoke. I put the MCB in and turned it on, it seemed to be fine so I set the temp at 120* I go unpack the brined salmon I vacuum sealed in hopes of preserving. I went back to check the temp and it says 310* again, and keeps fluctuating between 310* and 297*, just like before. Now I basically have a $450 piece of sh*t sitting here I can not use. Since its Saturday I can't even call in and talk to customer service. I'm beyond pissed right now. 

Thanks @masterbuilt


----------



## tallbm (Apr 16, 2018)

Jason Gindhart said:


> So after waiting 10 days, I finally got the Main Control Board in the mail. That is way to long to have to wait for a part that ships state side, especially since I explained to them I had over $220 worth of salmon brined ready to smoke. I put the MCB in and turned it on, it seemed to be fine so I set the temp at 120* I go unpack the brined salmon I vacuum sealed in hopes of preserving. I went back to check the temp and it says 310* again, and keeps fluctuating between 310* and 297*, just like before. Now I basically have a $450 piece of sh*t sitting here I can not use. Since its Saturday I can't even call in and talk to customer service. I'm beyond pissed right now.
> 
> Thanks @masterbuilt



That sucks to hear.  If you decide you want to rewire and use an Auber Plug and Play PID controller let us know.  All your temp regulation problems will be solved for sure then :)


----------



## Jason Gindhart (Apr 18, 2018)

tallbm said:


> That sucks to hear.  If you decide you want to rewire and use an Auber Plug and Play PID controller let us know.  All your temp regulation problems will be solved for sure then :)



I don't know what that is. 

I called Masterbuilt back and the lady I talked too said I should have been sent a new high temp sensor also and that will solve my issue. It shipped today and should be here by Friday. If that doesn't work they will warranty the entire unit out for a new one. 

One little piece of interesting information she did give me about these bluetooth models is; they are designed to be controlled by only one method per cycle. So if you turn it on and set the temp via phone app you are only suppose to use the app to adjust temp for the cycle. If you start it and use the unit controls to adjust temp your not suppose to use the bluetooth app to change temp. I guess using both methods to control the temp causes and error which causes the issue I have. 

Have no fear though, "they are working on a better bluetooth module because the one they use right now is very cheap." lol That's what she actually told me. 

I'll post an update once the new High Temp Sensor is in.


----------



## dr k (Apr 18, 2018)

I wonder if the manual explains using one or the other only and if the manuals show the one year warranty now which was formerly 90 days.


----------



## Jason Gindhart (Apr 18, 2018)

dr k said:


> I wonder if the manual explains using one or the other only and if the manuals show the one year warranty now which was formerly 90 days.


The manual does not show controlling the temp by one method only. I even mentioned this to the lady on the phone.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 20, 2018)

Hmm..  have to try a new approach


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2018)

I never messed with my Bluetooth, because I don't have anything, like a phone to use it with.

However even with the old MES, with RF remotes, you had to use one or the other:
If you started your MES with the control on the Smoker & set the Temp, you had to use that the whole time.
If you started the remote to adjust the Temp, you would shut the smoker off by turning your remote on.

If I wanted to use my remote, I'd have to make sure I turn it on with the remote.

Bear


----------



## zzrguy (Apr 20, 2018)

Call Master Built


----------



## tallbm (Apr 23, 2018)

Jason Gindhart said:


> I don't know what that is.
> 
> I called Masterbuilt back and the lady I talked too said I should have been sent a new high temp sensor also and that will solve my issue. It shipped today and should be here by Friday. If that doesn't work they will warranty the entire unit out for a new one.
> 
> ...



The Auber Plug and Play PID controllers do the same kind of job that the black top controller piece on your MES is failing to do.


The PID controllers have a temp sensor you put inside your MES to know how hot the MES is getting.
You plug the rewired MES into the PID controller. (A very simple rewire so power goes to the heating element and bypasses MES electronics)
You plug the PID controller into the wall socket and it will feed power to the rewired MES heating element.  The PID controller knows reads how hot the MES is getting and will cut power off/on to the MES heating element according to the temperature you set, like a 225F set temp
That's it.  Here is an MES rewire I've done and gave to my mother as a gift.


Here is a big pictures of the Auber Plug and Play PID.


UPDATE: Server seems to be having "Internal Errors" so I can't post pics at the moment :(


----------



## Jason Gindhart (Apr 24, 2018)

I just got the Might Temp Sensor, after another 8 day wait. I got it installed and same issue. I called Masterbuild back and now they are sending me a new body. I'll have to swap my door, shelves and wood tray over to it. 

This is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2018)

Jason Gindhart said:


> I just got the Might Temp Sensor, after another 8 day wait. I got it installed and same issue. *I called Masterbuild back and now they are sending me a new body.* I'll have to swap my door, shelves and wood tray over to it.
> 
> This is absolutely ridiculous.




I thought they'd just send you a whole new Smoker, but if that corrects everything, it'll be worth it.

Boy I could sure use a new body!
If I'd have known I was gonna live this long, I would have taken better care of myself!!

Bear


----------



## Jason Gindhart (Nov 22, 2018)

Well second use on the new body I got under warranty and this happened. Good thing I got the Thanksgiving turkey out before it happened....


----------



## tallbm (Nov 23, 2018)

Jason Gindhart said:


> View attachment 381052
> View attachment 381051
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa that's not good!  I'm glad everything was safe.


----------



## PAS (Nov 23, 2018)

Thats horrible!  That could cause some serious trouble with surrounding structures!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2018)

Wow!!
I guess I was right---They should have just sent you a whole new Smoker.
10 days waiting for something that didn't help.
Then 8 days waiting for another thing that didn't help.
Personally I'd tell them you're sick of it, and it's time for a new Smoker.
I don't blame you for being Pizzed.
They're trying to help, but in the wrong way. They gotta learn when it's time to stop playing with part swapping & replace the whole unit.


Bear


----------



## Jason Gindhart (Nov 23, 2018)

The call to MB on mo day should be interesting. I don't know if a new unit I got under warranty has a warrant. Either way that's got to be manufacturer defect


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2018)

Jason Gindhart said:


> The call to MB on mo day should be interesting. I don't know if a new unit I got under warranty has a warrant. Either way that's got to be manufacturer defect




I'm with you!!
Just be nice & they should take care of you. I think it's time they give you a new unit.
They should do what I've seen them do before:
Have you Cut the cord off & take a picture to show you did.
Then they'll send you a new one---The Bluetooth one, not the Gen #2.

Bear


----------



## Jason Gindhart (Nov 23, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm with you!!
> Just be nice & they should take care of you. I think it's time they give you a new unit.
> They should do what I've seen them do before:
> Have you Cut the cord off & take a picture to show you did.
> ...


Yeah  that was the same process I went through when my first unit crapped the  bed. Both of these have been Bluetooth units.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2018)

Jason Gindhart said:


> Yeah  that was the same process I went through when my first unit crapped the  bed. Both of these have been Bluetooth units.




Yup---I know, I just don't want to see them slip a Gen #2 to you.
Best of luck to you!!

Bear


----------

